# BB King 2012 Canadian Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just announced spring Canadian tour by the king of blues. No stop in Toronto, very odd

May 12 | Penticton | South Okanagan Events Centre 
May 14 | Edmonton | Jubilee Auditorium 
May 15 | Saskatoon | TCU Place 
May 16 | Winnipeg | Centennial Concert Hall 
May 27 | Ottawa | National Arts Centre 
May 29 | Montreal | Place des Arts

[video=youtube;k_6byJyouLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_6byJyouLo[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Just announced spring Canadian tour by the king of blues. No stop in Toronto, very odd


Or Vancouver or Calgary...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Two shows at Rama added to this one

May 24th and 25th


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

He's playing at the Casino in Calgary--I forget its name. I'm thinking of going.


----------

